# Der Gute-Newsquellen-Sammelthread



## PCGH_Carsten (25. September 2007)

Allgemeine Tipps fürs Wochenende:
Freitagabend/Samstag früh die US-Seiten absurfen, da die zu der Zeit _immer noch_ normalen "Wochenbetrieb" haben"
Sonntag Nachmittag/Abend die Asia-Seiten absurfen, da die zu der Zeit _schon wieder_ normalen Wochenbetrieb haben

*Allgemein:*
HKE PC (Asien, Hongkong)
PC Online (Asien, China)
X-Bit Labs (Russland)
Anandtech (USA, Cal.)
 Heise (Deutschland)
 Golem (Deutschland)
 Meta-RSS-Feed im Bereich Gaming & IT (Deutschland)
 Dailytech (USA)
Inquirer (UK)
 Extremetech (USA)
Slashdot (USA)
VR-Zone (Asien, Singapur, Seite auf englisch, *hier sind vor allem die Forennews sehr gut*)
 Xtremesystems Forennews (Newscrawler-Seite)
TC-Magazine (gut auch fürs WE) 

*Monitore:*
Prad (de)

*Wissenschaft:*
ScienceDaily (USA)

*CPU:*
http://www.hkepc.com/bbs/itnews.php?...me=0&endtime=0
http://www.dailytech.com/
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...play.php?f=144
http://uk.theinquirer.net/
http://aceshardware.freeforums.org/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=58d82ec2610ae16268fa9b965136933f

*Grafikkarten:*
Chiphell Asien (China)
Beyond 3D (GB)
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=37&Itemid=34
http://www.theinquirer.net/categories/news/graphics/
http://www.nvnews.net/
http://www.3dcenter.de/

*Mainboards/Overclocking:*
http://www.digitimes.com/
http://www.ocworkbench.com/
http://www.planet3dnow.de/
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=139

*Windows:*
WinFuture (Windows, aber auch Business)
Winbeta
PC-Experience
Wintotal

*Notebook:*
Notebookforum

*Sound:*
Creative


*Webfundstücke:*
http://www.linkinn.com/Digg (großartige Vermischtes-Seite, vor allem fürs WE, viele coole Stories, auch Bilder; evtl. auf Menüpunkt Technology oder Games beschränken)
SlipperyBrick (Gadget-Alarm)
Gizmodo (Gadget-Alarm)
Geekologie (Gadget-Alarm)

*Spiele:*
http://www.bluesnews.com/
Voodoextreme


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. April 2008)

Was natürlich nicht fehlen darf unter *Allgemein*:
Computerbase (GER)
Hartware(GER)
Tom's Hardware


----------



## Rollora (1. April 2010)

Allgemein würd ich noch folgende Quellen hinzufügen:

Pcperspektive ( PC Perspective - The #1 Choice for PC Hardware Reviews and Information ). Tolle Artikel auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Es gibt von den Artikeln meist einen einfachen und einen Expertenmodus
Bright Side of News (Bright Side Of News*) beobachte ich erst seit kurzem, scheint auch von guter Quali zu sein.
futurezone (futurezone.ORF.at) sind nicht typisch Hardwarenews, aber nicht selten hier relevant oder Themen die hier einen hohen Stellenwert haben sollten

Engadget wie der URL schon sagt, eher was für Gadgets aber oft hochinteressant


----------



## WhackShit007 (4. Juli 2010)

slashdot(usa) geht nicht.


----------



## Freak2011 (20. Oktober 2010)

genialer Thread!!  danke kann man sich gut Infos raussaugen!


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (15. Februar 2012)

Wie wäre es denn bei den CPUs und Grafikkarten (GPUs) mit donanimhaber, ich weiss das es auf türkisch ist, daher übersetze ich gerne freiwillig


----------



## NillNicksons (11. Juli 2012)

danke kann man sich gut Infos raussaugen!


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. September 2012)

Ich würde noch Rockpapershotgun hinzufügen. Und sollten sie nicht die erste Quelle sein, so findet sich die dann auch von da aus


----------



## dgeigerd (24. Juli 2018)

wie wärs mit Virtual Reality, Augmented Reality und Mixed Reality News & Reviews ?


----------



## robbert (22. September 2020)

solche Sammelthreads sind echt nützlich. danke an alle


----------

